
Waiting for Goffman - lermontov
http://www.laphamsquarterly.org/city/waiting-goffman
======
cmccart
A little over a year ago, I followed a link to Lapham's from HN, and I've been
a subscriber and reader ever since. Every magazine is an absolute treat. For
those who are already extremely well read it might be review, but I have
always felt that my education leaned too far towards STEM and, save for a few
electives, not nearly enough towards a true liberal education. FWIW, I think
Lapham's has been a great starting point to filling those gaps.

~~~
pmastela
My feelings exactly. For anyone considering subscribing, here's the link:
[https://store.laphamsquarterly.us/gifts/](https://store.laphamsquarterly.us/gifts/)

~~~
Outdoorsman
Lapham is a national treasure...time spent reading his essays, or content he
has assembled, or edited, is time well spent...

I've been a regular subscriber to Harper's, as well, for a couple of
decades...Lapham was editor there for many years off and on...their "Easy
Chair" essay/column/editorial at the beginning of each magazine is often worth
the price of the magazine itself...he started that tradition...

------
vinceguidry
His daughter is no slouch either, having produced _On The Run_ , the most
notable ethnographic work in many years, perhaps decades. I couldn't put it
down.

